# Special Characters in DB2 database



## cgjoker (Aug 13, 2003)

I would like to write a query that will use hex ranges to find their repespective values in my tables.

These ranges are:
00 - 09,
0A - 0F,
10 - 19,
1A - 1F

I know how to write the query for finding one value but not a range of values.

db2 "select * from table where field like ('%' || x'0F' || '%')"

thank you.


----------

